# Ninja® Foodi™ (OP300 Series)



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Check it out


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Why. The brand has a history of poor performing poorly designed and built products.

And your endorsement doesn't excite me either.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

It's pretty neat that they combined the 2 into 1. Watch some videos on you tube. Of couse instant pot would be a better brand name but today who knows where these things are built, could come from the same place.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

2 what?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

It's an Instant Pot with an oven-like heating element.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

And you don't see any use for that. The speed of pressure cooking with the browning of a air fryer in one pot. Buy yours today


----------

